# cannot reboot in OS9



## dantelobster (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi.
I've got a Powerbook with dual boot OS9/OSX.
I've only been in OSX until recently I tried to boot in OS9.
Upon startup, I get a system error "Error Type 11".
It says to turn off extensions so I did that. I still, however, cannot get past this prompt and I don't know any alternatives to booting back in OSX.

I'm new with Macs.. I know with a PC, I can hit F6 at startup.. is there anything like that for Macs.??

Any help very much appreciated..
thanks.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

On my OS X (10.3.6) I go into my
• System Prefereences
• System:Startup Disk and select MAC OS 9.2.2 folder as my system to startup my computer. Then I restart.

You need to have the System Folder installed in the root.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

What model is your PowerBook?

So, it's not letting you get back into OS X? First thing I would try is zapping the PRAM. To do this hold down command-option-p-r when you start the computer. Release the keys after you have heard the startup chime twice.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

YeeFam said:


> On my OS X (10.3.6) I go into my
> • System Prefereences
> • System:Startup Disk and select MAC OS 9.2.2 folder as my system to startup my computer. Then I restart.
> 
> You need to have the System Folder installed in the root.


OOPS!

Mis understood your post!

In OS 9 I am assuming you are selecting the OS X startup disk via Apple menu:Control Panels:Startup Disk


----------



## dantelobster (Jan 2, 2005)

thanks for all your help.
the problem is that the powerbook won't startup at all.. 
well, it goes through the "starting up" motions, but then i get the type 11 error.
so basically, it jsut runs itself in cycles, unable to start up completely.
Is there a way to install the OS disk and start from scratch.?? reinstall the OS.??
thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

OK - 
I would zap the pram as shuuhen recommended.
(don't remember if there is a repair feature on the CD - if there is, try that)
Then install new OS

Good luck


----------



## dantelobster (Jan 2, 2005)

*all good*

everything is cool now.
thanks a lot for your help.!!!


----------

